# Calotes polares derretem mais depressa que o esperado



## rbsmr (26 Fev 2009 às 12:36)

Uma pesquisa realizada no Ano Internacional Polar (2008) revelou que as calotes polares estão a derreter mais depressa que o esperado

France24 (texto integral em inglês)


----------

